# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  θελω να γινω ανορεκτικη...

## patoylini

το ξερω...η ανορεξια σκοτωνει...το βιωσα απο την εμπειρια της κολλητης μου..ξερω τα παντα γυρω απο την διατροφη, τις διαιτες και την γυμναστικη..ανετα θα μπορουσα να γινω διαιτολογος...οταν λεω τα παντα εννοω τα παντα..παρ'ολα αυτα θα προτιμουσα να γινω ανορεκτικη απο το να ζω και να ειμαι 80 κιλα...ειναι αμαρτια που το λεω αυτο..το ξερω ...αλλα η κατασταση ειναι αυτη και δεν αλλαζει...δεν μπορω να κανω διαιτα με καμια παναγια μιλαμε..κουραστηκα βασικα να κανω διαιτες...το μονο που θα με μπορει να με ισσοροπησει(λεμε τωρα) ειναι να γινω ανορεκτικη...ακουγεται πραγματικα σκληρο αλλα αυτο θελω...και τι δεν θα δινα να ημουν τοσο αδυνατη σε σχεση με αυτο που ειμαι τωρα..ειμαι αποκρουστικη, κοιταζομαι στον καθρεφτη και ειμαι μια απογοητευση...με ΜΙΣΩ...σημερα πηγα στο νοσοκομειο επειδη επαθα σπαστικη κολιτιδα(ε βεβαια τα πολλα φρουτα για την διαιτα που κανω) και διπλα μου ηταν μια κοπελα που ειχε παρει χαπια για να αυτοκτονησει...αθλια κατασταση..εκλαιγα μπροσατ στους γιατρους που αντικρισα αυτο το θεαμα..και απο πανω η μααν της να την ρωταει:"ποιος φταιει κοπελα μου? εγω? ο πατερας σου? πεσ μου σε παρακαλω...γιατι το εκανες?"...και γω εκεινη την στιγμη σκεφτομουν οταν εγω ειχα παει να παρω χαπια και με σταματησε η αδερφη μου..τι θα εκαναν οι γονεις μου τοτε?? οι οποιοι μου εχουν δωσει τα παντα, ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ...δεν μου εχει λειψει ποτε τπτ σε ολους τους τομεις...και ομως ακομα πιστευω οτι θα ηταν καλυτερα να μην ζουσα...να μην κουραζω κανεναν, αλλα ουτε και τον εαυτο μου...δεν χαιρομαι την ζωη μου παχια...ουτε αδυνατη την χαιρομουν αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα..κουραστηκα και αυτο τα λεει ολα...εχω φτασει στο απελπιστικο σημειο να μην θελω την ζωη μου η οποια τα εχει ολα εκτος απο το αδυνατο σωμα...αυτο το σωμα που μου καθοριζει τα παντα...:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(

----------


## olga_soul

patoylini καλησπέρα!:)

Ώρες-ώρες όταν διαβάζω ή ακούω τέτοιες δηλώσεις απέχθειας περί προσωπικού πάχους .....η σκέψη μου πηγαίνει σε δύο πράγματα:
1. Μήπως υπάρχουν παθολογικοί παράγοντες (π.χ θυροειδής) και δεν έχουν εντοπιστεί?
2. Και να μην υπάρχουν παθολογικοί παράγοντες.......γιατί άραγε ακόμα και η τηλεόραση που απαιτεί κάτι το απόλυτα &lt;&lt;τέλειο&gt;&gt; σε αναλογίες προτιμά πλέον ακόμα και στα πρωινάδικα ..........τις σχετικά παχουλές να στελεχώνουν το team της τηλεθέασης???

Σκέψου καλά και απάντησε.......μην βιαστείς..........;)

----------


## elsa__

Καλημέρα patoylini
Η διαστρεβλωμένη εικόνα που έχουμε για τον εαυτό μας και η έλλειψη αυτοεκτίμησης ευθύνονται για όλα αυτά που νιώθουμε (κι εσύ με τα 80 κι εγώ με τα 60).

Σκέψου: πόσες ευτραφείς κοπέλες κυκλοφορούν ανάμεσά μας, τις βλέπουμε να περπατούν δίπλα μας κάθε μέρα, κάποιες απ\'αυτές αναδύουν τέτοια ΣΙΓΟΥΡΙΑ / ΑΥΤΟΠΕΠΟΙΘΗΣΗ / ΑΥΤΟΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ, ώστε μας γίνονται αμέσως συμπαθείς, δεν κοιτάμε τα περιττά κιλά τους αλλά τη γλύκα και τη λάμψη που φωτίζει τα πρόσωπά τους...

Απ\'την άλλη πλευρά σκέψου, πόσο έντονα αντανακλά στο πρόσωπό μας, στη στάση του σώματός μας η απέχθεια που τρέφουμε για τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό, γι\'αυτό που είμαστε, γι\'αυτό που δεν έχουμε... Ακόμα κι εμείς οι ίδιες κοιταζόμαστε στον καθρέφτη και στρέφουμε αλλού τα μάτια γεμάτες απογοήτευση (πόσο μάλλον οι άλλοι που μας κοιτούν!).

Αυτό που θέλω να πω (και το λέω σε σένα μπας και το ακούσω κι αλλάξω κάποτε στάση ζωής) είναι ότι θα κερδίζαμε πολλά αν αλλάζαμε άποψη για το Εγώ μας, αν αποδεχόμασταν αυτό που είμαστε, το οποίο -σε τελική ανάλυση- δεν είναι και τόσο αποκρουστικό βρε αδελφέ, πάντα υπάρχουν και χειρότερα...

----------


## iwanna25

αχ πατουλίνι μου πόσο μα πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω κορίτσι μου.
υπάρχουν στιγμές που αναπολώ την εποχή που ήμουν ανορεκτική και χόρτενα με δύο κεφτέδες...τώρα εχω περάσει δυστυχώς στο στάδιο της βουλιμίας και τα τελευταία χρόνια το μόνο που κάνω είναι να βλέπω τον εαυτό μου να παίρνει κιλά χωρίς να κάνω την παραμικρή προσπάθεια για να αλλάξει αυτό...φταίνε βέβαια και τα φάρμακα που παίρνω αλλά αν εβρισκα το θάρρος να αρχίσω μια συστηματική δίαιτα δεν θα είχα φτάσει σε αυτό το χάλι...
ναι ρε παιδιά χίλιες φορές ανορεκτική παρά βουλιμική.πρόβλημα το ένα,πρόβλημα και το άλλο,δεν λέω...αλλά χίλιες φορές να είσαι προβληματική και να ζυγίζεις 45 κιλά(τόσο ζυγιζα καποτε...) παρά να αναστενάζει η ζυγαριά όταν ανεβένεις πάνω της...(75 είμαι τώρα):(:(:(

----------


## Sofia

\"[i]ναι ρε παιδιά χίλιες φορές ανορεκτική παρά βουλιμική.πρόβλημα το ένα,πρόβλημα και το άλλο,δεν λέω...αλλά χίλιες φορές να είσαι προβληματική και να ζυγίζεις 45 κιλά(τόσο ζυγιζα καποτε...) παρά να αναστενάζει η ζυγαριά όταν ανεβένεις πάνω της...(75 είμαι τώρα):(:(:(........................\"


Βουλιμία- ανορεξία...Σκεφτόμαστε πιο είναι το προτιμότερο δηλαδη...........................?........Θ λιβερό!!!!!

Χανουμε τον εαυτό μας, αρνούμαστε τις χαρές, αυτοτιμορούμαστε με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο.....Τί αλλάζει? Η εικόνα που έχουμε για τον εαυτό μας? Μα δεν μας αρέσει ούτε έτσι ούτε αλλιώς...Αρα αλλου είναι το πρόβλημα, και όχι στις αναλογίες...

----------


## weird

patoulini διακρινω κατι απολυτο στον τροπο που σκεφτεσαι...
Δηλαδη ή θα εισαι 80 κιλα και δυστυχισμενη ή 40 και ευτυχισμενη??
ασπρο μαυρο? Υπαρχει και το γκρι.. μπορεις να εισαι 60 και ικανοποιημενη... γιατι πρεπει να περασεις στο ακρο της ανορεξιας για να βρεις τη λυτρωση?
Εξαλλου για να χασεις τα οποια κιλα, θα πρεπει πρωτα να χασεις το πρωτο.. Ξεκινα με μικρα μικρα βηματακια, καντο σωστα. Κοιτα ρεαλιστικα εναν στοχο σταδιακης και υγιεινης απωλειας καποιοων κιλων και οχι τον στοχο: πως να γινω ανορεκτικη ο οποιος σε οδηγει σε αδιεξοδα..
Εχεις οδους μπροστα σου, εσυ ομως επιλεγεις να θεσεις σαν στοχο την ακραια αυτη κατασταση για να τυρανας τον ευατο σου μου φαινεται. Διοτι ναι ισως αν απλα χασεις μερικα κιλα να αισθανθεις ομορφα, το αντεχεις?
Δεν ξερω ποσο το αντεχει αυτο ενας ανθρωπος που μισει τοσο τον ευατο του αν και ισχυριζεται οτι απλα μισει την εικονα του...Μαλλον δεν σου το επιτρεπεις να αισθανεσαι ομορφα.Λυπαμαι αν σου μιλω σκληρα αλλα καταθετω με οσο πιο καλο τροπο μπορω την αποψη μου.
Νομιζω πρεπει να ξετυλιξεις το κουβαρι των καταστασεων-συναισθηματων-σκεψεων που σε οδηγησαν στο να σε μισεις, τροποι να το κανεις υπαρχουν πολλοι
Μετα ισως θεσεις στοχους που θα σου ειναι ωφελιμοι και δε θα σε βυθιζουν σε αδιεξοδα. Εξαλλου πολυ πιο ευκολο ειναι να αποδεχτεις την εικονα σου οταν αποδεχεσαι τον ευατο, εχοντας εντοπισει τι σου εκρυβε τοσο καιρο αυτη η παραπλανητικη θα ελεγα εστιαση στο σωμα και τα κιλα.
Πολυ φιλικα. Περιμενω νεα σου:)

----------


## weird

Ιωαννα μου περα απο το να επιλεξεις αναμεσα σε δυο προβληματικες καταστασεις βλεπεις καποια τριτη επιλογη? Ενας ανθρωπος υγιης στα κιλα του για παραδειγμα. Κι εξαλλου πολλες φορες απο το ακρο της ανορεξιας περναν στο ακρο της βουλιμιας οσοι εχουν την πρωτη διαταραχη.(παλι καλα δηλαδη γιατι ετσι καποιοι τουλαχιστον αποφευγουν το αδυνατισμα μεχρι τελικης πτωσεως). Το ενα ακρο ευκολα οδηγει στο αλλο. Τι ειναι ομως αυτο που με εμποδιζει να βρω μιαν ισορροπια στο μεσο του τεντωμενου σκοινιου?Δυσκολη η απαντηση αλλα βοηθαει.

----------


## iwanna25

weird μου καλά τα λες αλλά για να φτάσει μια υπερβαρη οπως εγω στα κανονικα κιλα της(~60 ασ πουμε) πρέπει για καποιο α\' χρονικο διαστημα αν οχι να γινει ανορεξικη τουλαχιστον να τρεφεται πολυ μα πααααρα πολυ μετρημενα,πραγμα πολυ δυσκολο για ένα ατομο εξαρτημενο απο το φαι οπως εγω...αν συνυπολογισεις και το γεγονος οτι τα φαρμακα που παιρνω εχουν ως παρενεργεια την αυξηση των κιλων τοτε η μονη λυση θα ηταν να το ραψω κανονικα το στομα μου προκειμενου να χασω αυτα τα 15 ριμαδοκιλα...

----------


## weird

σιγουρα Ιωαννα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο ειδικα οταν εμπλεκονται και φαρμακα. Απλα δεν καταλαβα τι εννοουσες οταν ειπες πρεπει να γινω ανορεκτικη. Αν αυτο σημαινει να περιορισεις κατα πολυ την ποσοτητα φαγητου που λαμβανεις τωρα, ισως ναι ειναι μια καποια λυση, αρκει να υπαρχει θεληση και η καθοδηγηση καποιου διατροφολογου...Πιστευω οτι οι ρεαλιστικοι στοχοι και τα αργα βηματα βοηθανε, χωρις να ειμαι ειδικος ή να εχω βρει την ισορροπια κι εγω η ιδια με τα της διατροφης μου..
Δεν ξερω σε τι σταδιο βρισκεσαι αλλα ειλικρινα σου ευχομαι να πετυχεις καθε προσπαθεια σου..φιλια

----------


## weird

Συμπληρωνω τα πιο πανω που εγραψα σε σενα patoulini.
Το εχεις κοιταξει το θεμα των κιλων σου απο οργανικης αποψης? Μηπως δηλ. υπαρχει καποιο άλλο θεμα με τις ορμονικο κτλ? Τις διαιτες που δοκιμασες τις εκανες μονη η με τη βοηθεια διατροφολογου?

----------


## patoylini

παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την συμπαρασταση...ειναι στιγμες ενοτνης αδυναμιας και παραιτησης αυτες οι σκεψεις...η αδερφη μου γυρισε μια μερα και μου ειπε:\" ολο αυτον τον καιρο ημουνα διπλα σου..εισαι δυνατη και το εχεις αποδειξει με διαφορους τροπους...αν συνεχισεις να παραιτεισαι, εγω δεν θα μαι διπλα σου...οταν σε δω να παιρνεις την ζωη στα χερια σου, θα μαι για παντα κοντα σου\"..οντως αυτα τα λογια της με στιγματισαν..παρα πολυ ομως..καταλαβα οτι ολα τα εχω αφησει στο ελεος...δεν ζω, δεν κανω τιποτα..απλα αδρανω και περιμενω ο καλος θεουλης να με κανει αδυνατη...ισως δεν εχω συνειδητοποιησει οτι τιποτα δεν ερχεται απο μονο του..οτι ολα τα πραγματα θελουν προσπαθεια και κοπο..υπομονη και επιμονη...ισως φταινε οι πολλες διαιτες που εκανα οσα χρονια θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου..και κει μαλιστα που πραγματικα δεν υπηρχε λογος...κουραστηκε ο οργανισμος πια..εχει \"χαζεψει\"..μια μενω μονο με φρουα, μια μονο με χυμους, μια μονο με πρωινο, μια μονο με πρωτεινη, μια μονο με 500 θερμιδες και πολλα ακομα...το αποτελεσμα??? πηρα 23 ολοκληρα κιλα...απο τις ακροτητες..και μυαλο ακομα δεν εχω βαλει...βασικα ολη την ωρα εχω το μυαλο μου στο φαγητο..οτι και αν κανω , οπου και αν βρισκομαι το μυαλο μου ειναι εκει...δεν ξεκολλαει με την καμια...και 57 κιλα που ημουν, συνεχως εκει ηταν...δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω για να αποβαλλω αυτη την σκεψη..οσον αφορα την διατροφη μου καταλαβα οτι οι ακροτητες δεν οδηγουν πουθενα,,,,πιθανοτατα σε επιπλεον αυξηση βαρους...γιαυτο δεν θα παρω αλλο.(!!!)...αρκετο εχω...πηγα σουπερ-μαρκετ σημερα και προμηθευτηκα υγιεινες επιλογες τροφιμων(κομποστα σε φυσικο χθμο φρουτων,all-bran μπαρες δημητριακων, πορτοκαλαδα light και αλλα)...αν θελω τον ιουνιο να ειμαι τουλαχιστον 10 κιλα πιο αδυνατη και υγιης και με καλη ψυχολογια, θα πρεπει να αναλαβω δραση εκκαθαρισης(λολ)...απλα πιο ηπια...θα ακολουθησω ακριβως το προγραμμα του διαιτολογου μου...-τον εχω τον καημενο και κοροιδευω και εμενα και εκεινον ουσιαστικα-...τεσπα...ευχαριστω και παλι..θα ξαναγραψω για τυχον βελτιωση μου...ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα...

ιωαννα ποια χαπια παιρνεις???

----------


## Dalia

patoylini μου δεν συνδέεται με τα κιλά η ευτυχία.Αν ήταν έτσι όλες οι αδύνατες θα έπρεπε να ήμασταν καλά και ευτυχισμένες.Αλλά δεν είναι έτσι.
Εχεις εγκλωβιστεί μέσα στα κιλά σου και βάζεις σε δεύτερη μοίρα τον εαυτό σου και το τι πραγματικά αξίζεις.
Κατά τα άλλα πώς είναι η ζωή σου?Μήπως στην πραγματικότητα το πρόβλημά σου είναι αλλού και γι\'αυτό σκέφτεσαι συνεχώς το φαγητό?Μήπως δηλαδή δεν έχεις άλλα ενδιαφέροντα,παρέες κλπ και ψάχνεις την ευχαρίστηση στο φαγητό?

----------


## iwanna25

weird ναι αυτο ενοουσα με το \'θελω να γινω ανορεξική\',το να περιορισω κατα πολυ την ποσοτητα του φαγητου μου.βασικα λαθος εκφραστηκα ισως.αυτο που θελω ειναι οχι να κλεισει εντελως η ορεξη μου αλλα να περιοριστει αρκετα ετσι ωστε να πετυχω \'ανωδυνα\' τον στοχο μου,χωρις να επιθυμω διαρκως σουβλακια,πιτσες,πατατακια κλπ ενω θα επιτρέπονται μονο πρωτεινες,σαλατες κλπ...

πατουλινι μου παιρνω seroxat kai zyprexa εδω και χρονια για την αντιμετωπιση της καταθλιψης μου και της συναισθηματικης μου διαταραχης

----------


## olga_soul

patoylini πέραν των όσων ανέφερες δεν μου απάντησες βρε ψυχή όσων αφορά τα παθολογικά....... ;)

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα όσων αφορά τον θυροειδή σου αδένα που οφείλεται για τα κιλά σου? Έχεις κάνει παθολογικές εξετάσεις? Συγνώμη που εμένω στο θέμα αυτό..............αλλά άτομα που κάνουν αυστηρές δίαιτες και μετά τις σταματάνε ξεκινώντας υπερβολική λήψη τροφών , έχουν πολλές πιθανότητες να αποσυντονίσουν τον θυροειδή τους. Ξέρω πολλά άτομα που την έχουν πατήσει μην έχοντας μια σταθερή στάση στη λήψη τροφής και χωρίς να το θέλουν δημιουργήσαν πρόβλημα..........:(

----------


## Kassi

Το θέμα είναι η ισορροπία.Από μία που έχει θυσιάσει σχεδόν τα τρία τελευταία της χρόνια σε γυμναστήρια,ινστιτούτα αδυνατίσματος,διατροφολόγ υς.Που πλέον προσέχει με το γραμμάριο τι θα φάει.Που ενώ γαμώτο άλλη που ξέρω κατεβάζει 3 σοκολάτες την ημέρα και είναι κόκκαλο εγώ αν φάω εκτός απ\'το ότι θα παχύνω θα πάω στο 4ρτο στάδιο κυτταρίτιδας.Που παρ\'ότι έχω αδυνατίσει η κυτταρίτιδα δεν φεύγει και τα έχω πάρει εδώ που τα λέμε.Γαμώ θα πρέπει να το συζητήσω αυτό με τη διαιτολόγο.Τι μηχανήματα,τι δίαιτα εκεί η κυτταρίτιδα.Είναι λέει τα γονίδια και η κληρονομικότητα.Λοιπόν τα περισσότερα μου χρόνια τα πέρασα στρουμπουλή και τρώγοντας.Ώσπου κάποια στιγμή ερωτεύτηκα και το έριξα στον καλωπισμό.Τρίτη λυκείου 1.60 και 47 κιλά το πολύ.Ήμουν καχεκτικό.Άρχισα λοιπόν να τρώω να δυναμώσω και να πάρω κανένα γραμμάριο πάνω μου και πήρα.Πήγα αισίως 64 κιλά.Από εκεί που μου τα έριχναν άρχισαν κάτι σπατικά να με αποκαλούν τόφαλο και βέβαια όλοι να αναρωτιούνται που πήγε εκείνη η όμορφη κοπέλα που γνώριζαν.Όλοι να με ρωτάνε με το που με έβλεπαν Γιατί πάχυνες;Μου στοίχισε τόσο πολύ αυτό,είδα πόσο οι άνθρωποι μετράνε την εξωτερική εμφάνιση και σκεφτόμουν Εγώ ήθελα να αυτοκτονήσω και εσάς το μόνο που σας ένοιαζε είναι γιατί πάχυνα.Τόσο επιφανειακοί.Δεν ρωτήσατε ποτέ Είσαι καλά;Υπάρχεις;Λοιπόν νομίζω ότι η κατάθλιψη οδηγεί στην υπερφαγία.Δεν ξέρω αν είναι πάντα ψυχογενής η υπερφαγία αλλά με τα στοιχεία που μου αναφέρεις δείχνεις και κάπως γενικά απογοητευμένη συνολικά οπότε καλό θα ήταν να αποτανθείς σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο.Ε;Ποιός σου είπε ότι αν γίνεις ανορεξική θα σε θέλει κανείς;Ποιός σου είπε ότι θα είσαι ελκυστική όταν φαίνονται τα κόκκαλά σου;Ενώ έχω ακούσει άντρες να έλκονται απ\'την άλλη από γυναίκες με πιασίματα!!!Τέλος πάντων, αυτό που μου είχε πει μια διαιτολόγος είναι ότι τα \"σωστά\" κιλά είναι τα κιλά που θέλει κάποιος να έχει.Έτσι ξέρω πως γνωρίζεις καλύτερα από όλους εμάς στα πόσα κιλά θα ήσουν χαρούμενη.Να φτάσεις σε αυτά και όχι να γίνεις ανορεξική.Το να αγαπήσεις τον εαυτό σου έτσι όπως είσαι είναι δύσκολο.Αλλά είναι μαγκιά έτσι δεν είναι;Ούτε εγώ τα έχω καταφέρει!Να σου πω και το άλλο.\'Εχω αδυνατίσει για να φτάσω τα \"επιθυμητα\" και \"σωστά\" κιλά αλλά όταν κοιτάζομαι στον καθρέπτη το μόνο που μου αρέσει είναι η επίπεδη κοιλιά μου.Κατά τ\'άλλα πόσο δεν θα ήθελα τώρα να ήμουν εκείνο το πιο τροφαντό κοριτσάκι κι ας είχα λίγη κοιλιά παραπάνω.(Μεταξύ μας, είχα και περισσότερο στήθος.Χαχα!)Πόσο δεν θα ήθελα να είχα τότε αγαπήσει τον εαυτό μου,θα είχα γλιτώσει τόσα λεφτά.Και να σου πω κάτι,εγώ βλέπω κάτι μποντιμπιλντερούδες και λέω ρε πούστη μου πώς τους φτιάξανε αυτούς τους six pack κοιλιακούς;Κοπελιά οι διαιτολόγοι να έχουν δουλειά θέλουν και για να έχουν δουλειά θέλουν και κιλά.Γι\'αυτό πρόσεχε πόσα κιλά=λεφτά θα τους δώσεις να σου λιώσουν!Το γυναικείο σώμα έχει τέτοια κατασκευή που δεν γραμμώνει εύκολα.Αυτό το λέω για εμένα που χτυπιέμαι στο γυμναστήριο.Και στην κοιλιά νομίζω υπάρχει ένα εξτρά στρώμα λίπους που βοηθάει στη γέννα.Οπότε λίγο δύσκολο να φτιάξεις τους six pack κοιλιακούς.Και για εμένα πάλι το λέω αυτό.Να το ακούω μπας και πειστώ!Ολοκληρώνω με τα κιλά χάνονται.Με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο και είναι πιο εύκολο αυτό απ\'το να βρεις τι πραγματικά σε γεμίζει αντί ενός πακέτου σοκολάτας!

----------


## weird

Ιωαννα μου το θεμα της ορεξης με εχει απασχολησει κι εμενα πολυ. Υπαρχουν φορες που κρατω μια αδιαφορη σταση στο φαγητο. Οπως σημερα. Εφαγα πρωινο και μεσημεριανο μονο και μονο για να μη μεινει αδειο το στομαχι οχι απο πεινα..
Αλλες μερες οι ορεξεις μου δεν περιγρεφονται..το τι καταβροχθιζω...και με τι ταχυτητα. Δεν θα τα ελεγα βουλιμια αλλα λαιμαργια.. Και να στο γυμναστηριο μετα να τα καψουμε...Σου μιλαω οτι αν μου μπει στο μυαλο οτι θελω να φαω μια κρεπα με νουτελα. ΔΕΝ προκειται νη συγκεντρωθω σε κατι αλλο αν δεν την φαω! Μυστηριο η ολη σχεση με το φαγητο.
Παντως οταν ειμαι σε καλη ψυχολογικη κατασταση εχω υγιη ορεξη. Πειναω αναλογα με την βιολογικη μου αναγκη. Οταν ειμαι ασχημα θα συμβαινουν δυο τινα. Η θα μου κλεινει η ορεξη η θα μου ανοιγει υπερβολικα..
Σε μια περιοδο καταθλιψης ξεπερασα κατα πολυ τα κιλα που εχω συνηθως. Παλι καλα με τη γυμναστικη επανηλθα, δεν εβαλα πολλα κιλα. 
Τωρα προσεχω να τρωω βρεξει χιονισει τρεις φορες τη μερα. (ποιοτικα, χωρις να αποκλειω τροφιμα, περα απο πιτσες, γυρους και γενικα ετοιμα απ εξω σπανια θα φαω πλεον)Αλλιως ο οργανισμος μου θα με εκδικηθει με κριση λαιμαργιας.Ειναι δυσκολο καμια φορα. Λεω δεν πειναω μωρε αλλα επιμενω να τρωω κανονικα για να υπαρχει ομοιομορφια. Παλια μπορει και να μενα νηστικη καμια μερα...
Απο την αλλη οταν τα τρια γευματα ΔΕΝ αρκουν το ριχνω στα υγειινα σνακ (μπαρες, κουβερτουρα, γιαουρτι φρουτο, βιολογικα παστελια) προσπαθω με μετρο( και τις μεριδες προσεχω να μην ειναι μεγαλες). Ε σε συνδυασμο και με το γυμναστηριο εχω βοηθηθει. Δεν ανεβοκατεβαινουν οπως παλια τα κιλα μου. 
Τωρα για να γκρεμισω ολες τις συνδεσεις που εχω κανει (βοηθησαν και εξωτερικοι παραγοντες αλλα και η αναγκη μου να εχω αποδοχη απο τους αλλους)σχετικα με τα κιλα μου, το ιδανικο μου βαρος, θελει ΠΟΛΥ βαθυ σκαψιμο! Πολλη δουλεια με τον ευατο μου, την αυτο-εικονα μου, τη σχεση που εχω με την ψυχη και το σωμα μου, ευκολα πραγματα δηλαδη! Θα δειξει, ειμαστε στο δρομο . Πολλα φιλια

----------


## weird

patoulini γλυκο
περα απο τον διαιτολογο να πας να μιλησεις για την ψυχουλα σου σε εναν ανθρωπο. ισως επιμενω στο σημειο αυτο αλλα αν δεν ειχα δει τη βοηθεια που βλεπω απο την ψυχοθεραπεια μου δε θα επεμενα τοσο...
Δεν θελω να το παιξω εξυπνη αλλα περα απο βιολογικους μπορει να υπαρχουν άλλοι, υποσεινηδητοι παραγοντες που σαμποταρουν την πειθαρχια που επιδεικνυεις καθε φορα απεναντι στην διαιατα σου... Απο ολες τις καταστασεις, ακομα και τις επωδυνες \"κατι\" παιρνουμε. Κι εγω απο τις φοβιες μου κατι παιρνω, γι αυτο ακομα δεν τις εχω νικησει...
Ετσι κι εσυ καλο θα ηταν να δεις τι κερδιζεις (εφοσον δεν εχει να κανει με θεμα ορμονικο) με το να κοροιδευεις το διαιτολογο σου οπως λες, να διατηρεις αυτα τα παραπανισια κιλα, τα οποια καπου αλλου εξυπηρετουν κι οχι στην πεινα σου για τροφη με την υλικη εννοια. 
Φιλια:) λεγε μας τα νεα σου

----------


## patoylini

καλησπερα...ευχαριστω ολες για τις απαντησεις σας και για την εμψυχωση..παλι σημερα δεν ειμαι καλα ομως...οσον αφορα τον θυρεοειδη να ναφερω οτι εχω υποθυρεοειδισμο...και με παει πολυ πισω ...εχω κανει και εγχειρηση πριν 4 χρονια...απο τοτε αρχισα και επαιρνα κιλα..πριν δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα...φοβαμαι...φοβαμαι μην παχυνω και αλλο και δεν μπορω να συμμαζευτω μετα...ποτε δεν εχω φτασει στο ανωτατο οριο κιλων που ειμαι τωρα..δεν ξερω πραγματικα τι να κανω..και αυτη την στιγμη που γραφω ειμαι στο υπερτατο οριο απογοητευσης...ελεος...να μην μπορω να κανω διαιτα??? και αφου το φαι μου προκαλει τοση θλιψη γιατι συνεχιζω και τρωω??...δεν μπορω αλλο...κουραστηκα...μηπως δεν επρεπε να σταματησω τα ladose???...οσο τα επαιρνα ειχα χασει 3 κιλα...μου φαινεται θα αρχι9σω ladose και reductil μαζι...δεν υπαρχει αλλη λυση..:(:(:(:(

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Σου μιλαω οτι αν μου μπει στο μυαλο οτι θελω να φαω μια κρεπα με νουτελα. ΔΕΝ προκειται νη συγκεντρωθω σε κατι αλλο αν δεν την φαω! Μυστηριο η ολη σχεση με το φαγητο.


Λίγο εμμονή μου κάνει...Αυτό με τα σκαμπανεβάσματα της δάθεσής μου για φαί με κουράζει αφάνταστα.Τόσο όταν στερούμαι και πεινάω-νομίζω ότι στην πείνα βοηθάνε τα χάπια-όσο και όταν καταβροχθίζω βουλιμικά εκεί που έχω πει ότι θα τηρήσω διατροφή να κάψω το περιττό λίπος.Και καλά τώρα μιλάμε για λίγο λίπος να κάψω απλά για να καταφέρω να φτάσω στο επίπεδο που θέλω αλλά στα τρία χρόνια τώρα πόσες φορές πάχυνα και πόσες αδυνάτισα με τρομάζουν τόσο.Και να η χαλάρωση να οι ραγάδες να τα πάντα.Και λέω ότι δεν πάει άλλο πρέπει να παραμείνω σταθερή.Τέλος πάντων,όταν μια μέρα ρώτησα τον ψυχίατρο για την αυξομείωση των κιλών δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πως μου το είπε αλλά κάτι έριξε για το ότι δεν είμαι σταθερή εσωτερικά.Καλά κουράγια,κοπελιά.Πάντως όλες μας λίγο ή πολύ σε κάτι παλεύουμε.Ακόμα και οι \"τέλειες\" πόσο \"α-τέλειες\" νιώθουν πολλές φορές ή πόσο δεν έχουν και αυτές παλέψει.Έβλεπα μία στην τηλεόραση Θεά και μου έλεγε ότι τάλαιπωρούταν με τα κιλά της εγκυμοσύνης και ήθελε να χάσει άλλα 7.Και λέω από τα αυτιά;Και μιλάμε για κορμάρα!!!Οπότε όπως το δει κανείς.Αυτό που μου την σπάει σε εμένα είναι ότι ότι ψυχολογικά με χαλάει με κάνει να παραμελώ πολύ τον εαυτό μου και είναι δύσκολο κάθε φορά να το ελέγχω!!

----------


## patoylini

ειναι εμμονη ..οντως..κατανταει τρομερη εμμονη το φαι..εγω πρωτα ουτε καν που το σκεφτομουν..μετα απο καποιο σημειο και επειτα το μυαλο μου ειναι συνεχεια εκει...για αυτο δεν μπορω να κανω διαιτα..ειμαι της αποψης ή ολα ή τιποτα..

----------


## olga_soul

patoylini μου καλησπέρα !:) Ένας από τους συναδέλφους μου έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα με σένα στον θυροειδή και πέραν της αγωγής αποφάσισε αφού έφτασε τα 125 κιλά να καλέσει διαιτολόγο ώστε παράλληλα με την αγωγή του να χάσει κιλά (είναι 35 και 1,64 ύψος).

Το ακολουθεί μπορώ να σου πω πιστά και έχει χάσει μέχρι τώρα 13 κιλά και αναμένεται να χάσει και άλλα...........Άλλωστε η δουλειά του είναι κυρίως μεταφορές εμπορευμάτων οπότε από ένα σημείο και έπειτα δεν αποτελούσε για αυτόν μόνο θέμα αισθητικής παρουσίας , αλλά κυρίως πρακτικής δυσκολίας στην απόδοσή του στα επαγγελματικά του καθήκοντα................:(:(

Πιστεύω ότι μια πιθανή καθημερινή ενασχόλησή σου με κάτι που θεωρείς ενδιαφέρον για σένα θα μπορούσε ίσως να αποδεσμεύσει τη σκέψη σου από το φαγητό, ενώ η παράλληλη συνδρομή κάποιου ειδικού διαιτολόγου θα μπορούσε να σε σταθεροποιήσει στα κιλά αφού πάρεις πρώτα τη συμβουλή του ψυχολόγου που σε βοήθησε περί ladose που ανέφερες πριν για τη σταθεροποίησή σου..............;)

ΦΙΛΙΑ ΨΥΧΗ!!!:)

Προσωπικά μπορώ να σου πω ότι τα σχετικά εφτραφή άτομα ανέκαθεν τα συμπαθώ (με ή χωρίς παθολογικά αίτια.........) γιατί η ψυχολογία τους για λόγους που δεν έχω καταφέρει να προσδιορίσω πάντα στάθηκαν πιο ντόμπρα και πιο ευαίσθητα απέναντί μου.........;);) Όπως καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν δεν στέκομαι στο θέμα των κιλών σου για να συμμετέχω στο θέμα που άνοιξες , αλλά καθαρά στις ψυχοπαθολογικές ενοχλήσεις που σε ταλαιπωρούν!!!!!!!!!!:(

Φαντάζομαι όμως ότι αυτό θα το έχεις ήδη καταλάβει.............:):):)

----------


## weird

Δεν θα το ελεγα εμμονη κοριτσια. Η εμμονη σαν κατασταση ειναι πολυ πιο εντονη και διαρκης. Θα το ελεγα, κολλημα. Δε μου συμβαινει παντα οτι μου ερθει στο μυαλο και μου κολλησει να το τρωω γιατι τωρα θα ημουν συν 50 κιλα!!!!
Απλα ειναι φορες που οι ορεξεις μου για φαγητο εχουν τη δυναμη να με καταβαλλουν και θα χρειαστει να παλεψω με τη λαιμαργια μου, να ξεκολλησω απο εκει το μυαλο και να επικεντρωθω σε κατι αλλο. Κι υπαρχουν και φορες που η πεινα μου μου ειναι τοσο αδιαφορη, που θα με ενοχλησει περισσοτερο ο δυνατος ηχος που κανει το στομαχι μου οταν πεινα μπροστα σε τριτους...
Χαιρομαι που εχω βρει τις ισορροπιες μου καπως κι εχω αποκτησει μια σχετικη αυτογνωσια σε οτι αφορα τη σχεση μου με το φαγητο.
Συμφωνω με αυτο που σου ειπε Κασσι οτι μπορει το σκαμπανευασμα να δειχνει μια εσωτερικη ανισορροπια και μια διαθεση για \"ακρα\"
Σ εσενα Patoulini να πω οτι καταλαβαινω την αγανακτηση, την αδικια που μπορει να νιωθεις για τον θυροειδη, την λαχταρα σου για το σωμα που ειχες καποτε αλλα οπως πολυ σωστα ειπες δεν υπαρχουν μαγικα ραβδια... Χρησιμοποιησε την ενταση σου αυτη θετικα. Καντην πεισμα για να πετυχεις το στοχο σου..Μην την αφηνεις να σε γεμιζει με γιατι και να σε βυθιζει. Υπομονη. Θελει αργα βηματα, οχι αποτομα.

----------


## weird

Ασχετο. Μου εχει τυχει να μου προσφερουν γλυκο στο γραφειο ή να παιρνω ενα λιτο, διαιτητικο γευμα απο εξω και να μου πει καποιος:τι αναγκη εχεις εσυ κοριτσι μου? 
Τωρα προσφατα απαντησα σε μια συναδελφο μου :αν δεν προσεχα δε θα ημουν ετσι.(στα κιλα μου ειμαι κανονικη)
Το βρισκω παραλογο το σχολιο! και θα σας πω γιατι..
Καθε φορα που με νιωθω να εχω αδυνατησει, μπορει τυχαια να χασω καποια κιλα,θα με δω θα ζυγιστω, θα χαρώ και μετα θα κανω πολλη προσοχη στο θεμα του φαγητου. Δηλαδη οταν μου αρεσει αυτο που βλεπω μπορω πολυ πιο ευκολα να απαρνηθω το (λιπαρο και ανθυγιεινο) φαγητο.
Απο την αλλη ειδικα (αλλα οχι μονο τοτε)λιγο πριν αδιαθετησω που βαζω 2-3 κιλα νιωθω ασχημα, οτι εχω παχυνει..Δε μου αρεσει η εικονα μου. Ε λοιπον τοτε ειναι οι φορες που θα φαω πολυ πιο ευκολα!
Θελω να καταληξω πως ενω θα αναμενοταν να πω, τωρα που εβαλα λιγα κιλα ας προσεξω, τοτε ειναι που τρωω κι αλλο! \"ελα μωρε, τα εβαλα που τα εβαλα, ας φαω κι εναν γυρο, μην τον στερηθω\". Κι αν καποιος με ενα ραβδι εκεινη τη μερα μου αφαιρουσε τα κιλα αυτα, εκει που θα ετοιμαζομουν για τον γυρο θα ημουν ικανη να φαω απλα μια σαλατα.χεχεχε
Γι αυτο λοιπον υποπτευομαι οτι ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο για εναν αδυνατο να συγκρατηθει απο οτι για εναν γεματουλη...(περα απο πρακτικους λογους,πχ το οτι ανοιγει η κλεινει το στομαχι).

----------


## iwanna25

weird ακριβως ετσι λειτουργω και γω και πολυς κοσμος πιστευω!το μεγαλυτερο κινητρο για να συνεχισω την προσπαθεια μου ειναι να δω το αποτελεσμα στην ζυγαρια!
βεβαια απ\'την αλλη...χωρις καμια προσπαθεια τι αποτελεσμα να δεις???(για μενα μιλαω!χεχεχεχεχ)

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Ασχετο. Μου εχει τυχει να μου προσφερουν γλυκο στο γραφειο ή να παιρνω ενα λιτο, διαιτητικο γευμα απο εξω και να μου πει καποιος:τι αναγκη εχεις εσυ κοριτσι μου? 
> Τωρα προσφατα απαντησα σε μια συναδελφο μου :αν δεν προσεχα δε θα ημουν ετσι.(στα κιλα μου ειμαι κανονικη)
> Το βρισκω παραλογο το σχολιο! και θα σας πω γιατι..
> Καθε φορα που με νιωθω να εχω αδυνατησει, μπορει τυχαια να χασω καποια κιλα,θα με δω θα ζυγιστω, θα χαρώ και μετα θα κανω πολλη προσοχη στο θεμα του φαγητου. Δηλαδη οταν μου αρεσει αυτο που βλεπω μπορω πολυ πιο ευκολα να απαρνηθω το (λιπαρο και ανθυγιεινο) φαγητο.
> Απο την αλλη ειδικα (αλλα οχι μονο τοτε)λιγο πριν αδιαθετησω που βαζω 2-3 κιλα νιωθω ασχημα, οτι εχω παχυνει..Δε μου αρεσει η εικονα μου. Ε λοιπον τοτε ειναι οι φορες που θα φαω πολυ πιο ευκολα!
> Θελω να καταληξω πως ενω θα αναμενοταν να πω, τωρα που εβαλα λιγα κιλα ας προσεξω, τοτε ειναι που τρωω κι αλλο! \"ελα μωρε, τα εβαλα που τα εβαλα, ας φαω κι εναν γυρο, μην τον στερηθω\". Κι αν καποιος με ενα ραβδι εκεινη τη μερα μου αφαιρουσε τα κιλα αυτα, εκει που θα ετοιμαζομουν για τον γυρο θα ημουν ικανη να φαω απλα μια σαλατα.χεχεχε
> Γι αυτο λοιπον υποπτευομαι οτι ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο για εναν αδυνατο να συγκρατηθει απο οτι για εναν γεματουλη...(περα απο πρακτικους λογους,πχ το οτι ανοιγει η κλεινει το στομαχι).


Πολύ έξυπνο σκεπτικό και έτσι λειτουργώ κι εγώ.Δεν είσαι μόνη!

----------


## ROULA

κοριτσια εγω πριν 2 χρονια και τον φορτο εργασιας και το αγχος της δουλειας ειχα φτασει τα 110 κιλα σε αρκετο διαστημα βεβαια αλλα λογω το οτι ειμαι ψηλη παλι δεν ειχα προβλημα.Μετα απο ενα καλο προγραμμα διατηρουμαι στα 75 και το μονο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι μια γυναικα δεν παυει να ειναι ομορφη οπως και να ειναι γιατι παντα υπαρχουν οι ανθρωποι που σε δεχονται και σε λατρευουν και να αγαπατε τον ευατο σας οπως ειναι γιατι οι ανδρες αγαπουν τις γυναικες που αγαπουν τον ευατο τους.Το θεμα ειναι να μην γινονται υπερβολες να καταλαβαινουμε ποτε πρεπει να σταματαμε και θα βαζετε παντα κριτηριο τα κιλα που εσεις νιωθετε ομορφη.Εγω στα 75 νιωθω τελεια και αυτο φαινεται μην κολλατε στις προτιμησεις των ανδρων γιατι ειναι χιλιαδες και θα σας τρελανουν και σας διαβεβαιωνω πως ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα ουτε οταν ημουν χοντρη ουτε τωρα που ειμαι κανονικη με το αντιθετο φυλο αρκει να νιωθεις και να πιστευεις στον ευατο σου και ολος ο κοσμος σου ανοιγει πορτες και μην καθεστε καρδουλες μου να πεινατε.το μυστικο ειναι στον τροπο σκεψης..να ειστε καλα κοριτσια μου

----------


## interappted

δεν ρωτας και εμας που ειχαμε γινει?1&gt;70 υψος με 43 κιλα!!!!καμπουριασα κι ευχαριστω που ξαναβαλα 10 κιλα!!!!μην θες πραγματα που αν σου συμβουν θα τρεχεις και δεν θα φτανεις...

----------


## ROULA

Σωστηηηηηη

----------


## gramle

Συμφωνω απολυτα με την weird. Ολα εχουν το μετρο τους. Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα καλο μου κοριτσι γιατι και εγω ευχομουν να ημουν ανορεκτικη. Εχω κανει απειρες διαιτες καιεγω σαν και σενα εχω γινει εξπερ σε αυτα. Ομως θελω να σου πω πως απο τοτε που σταματησα να κανω διαιτα αδυνατισα! οσο και αν σου φαινεται περιεργο. Απλα προσεχω πολυ τις ποσοτητες αλλα τρωω απο ολα. Εχασα τα κιλα απελπιστικα σε αργο ρυθμο αλλα τα εχασα πιστευω μια για παντα. Τωρα πλεον αυτος ο τροπος διατροφης μου εχει γινει συνηθεια. Εχω αγαπησει το σωμα μου (ειμαι τωρα 58 κιλα απο 70) φοραω οτι θελω και νοιωθω πολυ ευτυχισμενη. Εχω κοψει εντελως το ψωμι αλλα οταν το αποθυμω δεν το στερω απο τον εαυτο μου, το τρωω αλλα οχι καθημερινα. Οταν ειμαι καλεσμενη καπου και στο τελος του φαγητου μου προσφερουν γλυκο δεν θα το φαω ή θα φαω μονο μια μπουκια για να μην το στερηθω εντελως. Ολα ειναι μεσα στο κεφαλι μας. Προσπαθησε να κανεις αυτο που σου λεω και δεν θα χασεις.

----------


## weird

Εχεις βρει τον δικο σου τροπο gramle. Πιστευω οτι υπαρχει μια λεπτη ισορροπια που πρεπει να βρει ο καθενας αναμεσα στο να μην υποκυπτει στα διατροφικα καπριτσια του οργανισμου του αλλα και να μην τον αποσυνδεει απο τις διατροφικες του αναγκες. 
Μου πηρε χρονο να καταλαβω οτι το να παραλειπω γευματα ειχε μεν καποια προσωρινα αποτελεσματα, αλλα καθως ειχα τις αμυνες ωστε να μην γινω ανορεκτικη, εβλεπα οτι δεν θα μπορουσα να ζησω με υγεια τη ζωουλα μου ετσι...
Η διατροφη ειναι τροπος ζωης...Δεν ειναι μια φορμουλα για να πετυχω ενα αποτελεσμα αλλα η διαδικασια μεσα απο την οποια επιλεγω να \"τρεφομαι\", να γεμιζω το κορμι μου με ζωη κι ενεργεια, ετσι το βλεπω τωρα..
Η ελαστικοτητα σταθηκε μια χρυση εννοια για μενα...Ελαστικοτητα στους κανονες αλλα και τους στοχους.
Απο εκει και περα οσο κριτες της εικονας μας και της αυτοεκτιμησhς μας θα ειναι \"οι αλλοι\", σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν διακυμανσεις και απογοητευσεις καθως δεν αποτελουν και το πιο σταθερο σημειο αναφορας, ουτε προσφερουν μια πραγματικα απτη αποδοχη...
Πρεπει απο τα μεσα να ερθει η τελευταια, για το δικο μας το καλο. Και οταν βαλουμε τους δικους μας ορους για να μας αποδεχτουμε, οι αλλοι θα εχουν το διακαιωμα απλα να συμφωνησουν η να διαφωνησουν, χωρις ομως να επηρεαζουν τη σχεση μας με τον ευατο μας, παρα μονο τη σχεση μας μαζι τους.
Πολλα φιλια σε ολους και καλη επιτυχια στην προσπαθεια του καθενος:)

----------


## gramle

Οταν νοιωθεις καλα με το σωμα σου νοιωθεις καλα και με τον εαυτο σου, εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση και μπορει να μην ειναι η λυση στο προβλημα σου γενικα ειναι ομως μια αρχη. Ειναι ενα μικρο σκαλοπατι ή μεγαλο εξαρταται πως το βλεπει κανεις για να μην τα βλεπεις ολα μαυρα. Ντυνεσαι οπως σου αρεσει και αυτο σε κανει να δειχνεις πιο δυνατη και αερατη γιατι απλουστατα σου αρεσει ο εαυτο σου. Οταν πας σε ενα ραντεβου με το αγορι σου δεν θα χρειαστει να βαλεις κατι φαρδυ για να κρυψεις τις ατελειες σου αλλα θα βαλεις κατι που θα δειχνει το ωραιο σου σωμα που με κοπο καταφερες να το φτιαξεις και αυτο θα σε γεμιζει χαρα, παρα να κρυβεσαι πισω απο μια μακρυα μπλουζα. Αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου

----------


## emily:)

Και εγω το εχω σκεφτει και μαλιστα χωρις να χρειαζεται καν να χασω βαρος...Μαλλον γιατι οι ανορεξικιες δεν τρωνε και δεν πεινανε κιολας... μα μετα συνειδητοποίησα οτι ειναι χαζο...Να αδυνατησεις μα γιατι το θες εσυ για κανεναν αλλο λογο... Αν το θες πραγματικα θα βρεις τη δυναμη και θα γινει ειμαι σιγουρη...Ξερω πως ακουγονται στα αυτια σου οι λεξεις μετρο, σιγα σιγα...Σε εκνευριζουν...Και εμενα πολλες φορες. Εχω σκεφτει για πολλα θεματα ολα η τιποτα η το ενα ακρο η το αλλο. Μα κουκλα μου εδω δεν γινεται αλλιως. Ειναι σαν να διαλλεγεις μεταξυ ζωης και θανατου. Και αν εισαι εξυπνη θα διαλλεξεις τη ζωη..

----------


## patoylini

καλησπερα...εχω να γραψω στο φορυμ πολυ καιρο...περιπου 3 μηνες...ειμαι το πατουλινι και ειμαι καλα..οχι μονο επειδη εχω χασει κιλα αλλα επειδη ειδα την ζωη αλλιως...προσπαθω..καθε μερα και ενας αγωνας...η ζωη μου δεν ειναι μονο ΔΜΣ ειναι και κατι αλλο βαθυτερο...εμαθα να με αγαπαω..ή μαλλον τωρα μαθαινω..εχω κανει βηματα βελτιωσης ΜΟΝΗ μου..ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΑΝΟΡΕΚΤΙΚΗ γιατι δεν θελω να πεθανω...δεν ειναι αναγκη να πιασω πατο για να εκτιμησω το υπερτατο αυτο αγαθο που λεγεται ζωη..
ειμαι μονο 19 χρονων..δεν χαραμιζω αλλο χρονο...εχω υπαρξει και βουλιμικη και ανορεκτικη και κουραστηκα..δεν ειμαι ουτε βουλιμικη πλεον ουτε ανορεκτικη..το σκεπτικο μου δεν απεχει βεβαια πολυ ορισμενες φορες αλλα το παλευω...και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα σταματησει καποια στιγμη δε μεγαλο εστω βαθμο να με απασχολει αυτη η εννοια! ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΟΥΝ!...
εχω περασει αμετρητα βραδια κλαιγοντας στο κρεβατι μου αλλα μονο εφιαλτης ειναι αυτη η κατασταση..
και αλλους εφιαλτες δεν θελω στην ζωη μου γιατε πρεπει, επιβαλλεται να ζησω πια!
πριν φτασω τα 20 θελω να αρχισω να ζω!
και να ελπιζω!
και να βοηθησω οσους το εχουν αναγκη!
γιατι η ζωη ειναι μικρη, πολυ μικρη...ενα τιποτα αλλα τιποτα δεν αξιζει οσο αυτη!:)

----------


## maroulaki

> _Originally posted by patoylini_
> καλησπερα...εχω να γραψω στο φορυμ πολυ καιρο...περιπου 3 μηνες...ειμαι το πατουλινι και ειμαι καλα..οχι μονο επειδη εχω χασει κιλα αλλα επειδη ειδα την ζωη αλλιως...προσπαθω..καθε μερα και ενας αγωνας...η ζωη μου δεν ειναι μονο ΔΜΣ ειναι και κατι αλλο βαθυτερο...εμαθα να με αγαπαω..ή μαλλον τωρα μαθαινω..εχω κανει βηματα βελτιωσης ΜΟΝΗ μου..ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΑΝΟΡΕΚΤΙΚΗ γιατι δεν θελω να πεθανω...δεν ειναι αναγκη να πιασω πατο για να εκτιμησω το υπερτατο αυτο αγαθο που λεγεται ζωη..
> ειμαι μονο 19 χρονων..δεν χαραμιζω αλλο χρονο...εχω υπαρξει και βουλιμικη και ανορεκτικη και κουραστηκα..δεν ειμαι ουτε βουλιμικη πλεον ουτε ανορεκτικη..το σκεπτικο μου δεν απεχει βεβαια πολυ ορισμενες φορες αλλα το παλευω...και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα σταματησει καποια στιγμη δε μεγαλο εστω βαθμο να με απασχολει αυτη η εννοια! ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΟΥΝ!...
> εχω περασει αμετρητα βραδια κλαιγοντας στο κρεβατι μου αλλα μονο εφιαλτης ειναι αυτη η κατασταση..
> και αλλους εφιαλτες δεν θελω στην ζωη μου γιατε πρεπει, επιβαλλεται να ζησω πια!
> πριν φτασω τα 20 θελω να αρχισω να ζω!
> και να ελπιζω!
> και να βοηθησω οσους το εχουν αναγκη!
> γιατι η ζωη ειναι μικρη, πολυ μικρη...ενα τιποτα αλλα τιποτα δεν αξιζει οσο αυτη!:)


Με κανεις πολυ χαρουμενη αγαπουλα μου!!Πραγματικα με συγκινησες!Μακαρι να σε ειχα γνωρισει νωριτερα...

Για δες την υπογραφη μου,σου θυμιζει τιποτα;

Σαγαπω πολυ,θα ειμαι παντα κοντα σου για το οτιδηποτε! :-)

----------


## patoylini

αγαπουλα μουουουουου:)....σαγαπω πολυ, να το ξερεις!..
με εχεις βοηθησει πολυ και συνεχιζεις...
μαζι στον αγωνα...
ξερεις εσυ!..
φιλακια!

----------


## weird

Μπραβο σου κοριτσι μου!! 
Φαινεται μεγαλη αλλαγη στον τροπο που σκεφτεσαι, συνεχισε ετσι, ειμαστε διπλα σου!
Φιλια

----------


## melita

Μπράβο, συγχαρητήρια και να συνεχίσεις έτσι!!!!!!!!Είναι δύσκολο αλλά μπορείς να το νικήσεις...Είμαστε εδώ ό,τι βοήθεια και αν θες

----------

